# Chainsaw Mill Design



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 2, 2015)

Ever since I seen @JR Custom Calls Alaska saw mill I have been working on making the solids in our Gibbs Cad/Cam software so I could build one for myself. I am looking at using 1" square solid aluminum and bolting it all together with Loctite. Here is what I have so far.



This is designed around my 28" bar on my 410 Homelite chainsaw.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 2, 2015)

Danny, that's a good design, but I would just use square aluminum tube. The solid is going to be very heavy. jmo
But then again your bar isn't that long so it might not be an issue.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 2, 2015)

The solid aluminum is about the same weight as the steal square tubing that I originally planned on using to make it. I did a little testing on some square tubing and didn't think it will stand up to the abuse I will give it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 2, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> The solid aluminum is about the same weight as the steal square tubing that I originally planned on using to make it. I did a little testing on some square tubing and didn't think it will stand up to the abuse I will give it.


For what it's worth, I run an alaskan with a 3 1/2 foot bar. The alaskan is made from aluminum square tube, it has held up well. I have broken many parts, but not the tubes, the weight savings on a mill of my size is definitely a bonus.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 2, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> For what it's worth, I run an alaskan with a 3 1/2 foot bar. The alaskan is made from aluminum square tube, it has jeld up well. I have broken many parts, but not the tubes, the weight savings on a mill of my size is definitely a bonus.


What size is the tubing and what is the wall thickness?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 2, 2015)

I have no idea and it is cold and dark in the garage. Remind me tomorrow and I will take a look for you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 2, 2015)

Mine is all steel I use a MS650 Stihl
With either a 36" or a 48" bar I don't think it heavy at all. I built it mostly out of 1" sq steel tube.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 3, 2015)

Do you have a picure @DavidDobbs ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 3, 2015)

I posted some here a long time ago.
When I get to my laptop I will see if I can post some.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 3, 2015)

here is a shot with the 36" bar. It is very simple built. I just looked at some pictures and went to cutting. Took a afternoon to weld up.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 3, 2015)

If I was to build another one I would the top wider. it is around 12" I would go 18" 
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 3, 2015)

DavidDobbs said:


> If I was to build another one I would the top wider. it is around 12" I would go 18"
> Dave


That just happens to be the width I have drawn up there. I am planning on mounting it a little closer to the motor than you have so I can squeeze out 22" wide slabs max.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 3, 2015)

Just figured it up. Made out of 1" solid square aluminum it would weigh just under 20 pounds without the slots cut for fastening it together.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 3, 2015)

The pictures were taken when I didn't take the log spikes off. That's why it is sitting so far out. I don't drill the bar on the hand held CSM. So I can move the bar around so it don't wear so fast.
On my big CSM I drill the bar. Then the bar stays on the carriage. I have it set up where I can use a 36" up a 52" bar on it.



 
early picture of the mill before I had the bunks done
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the pictures Mr Dobbs. When it works and didn't break the bank, that is a bonus.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 3, 2015)

I still use both but I also have the EZ Boardwalk Jr. Bandmill. All 3 put together work well with each other.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------

